# LS Veneto review



## BarryG

I purchased a NOS Veneto frame recently from a LBS. I've got a neck issue, and need to get the bars up near saddle-height without an overly long top tube and the Veneto fit the bill perfectly. I built it up with Ultegra10 triple with WCS bars/stem, Thomson post, and a set of light 1320g wheels using AC rims and hubs. It came with the upgraded LiteTec carbon fork.

What I hadn't realized is how otherwise tight the geometry - 41cm chainstays and 96-97cm wheelbase. But the bike hasn't proved twitchy at all - yes, it's responsive and quick handling but it never feels "twitchy." I just got it on the road 10 days ago, but after 175 miles I'm very impressed with its climbing and descending and all-around feel. The ride isn't harsh at all and the fork effectively dampens bumps while being laterally quite stiff.

The frame geometry is definitely unusual. It can't really be categorized as a "comfort" bike due to short wheelbase, and perhaps that's why LiteSpeed dropped it for 2005. But if someone is looking for a superb, responsive ride with a taller/shorter cockpit, this IS the ticket and grab one at a bargain price while they're still around.

Barry


----------



## bsdc

I've got one and have about the same impression as you. I was really looking for more comfort and smoother handling. It's certainly not twitchy or harsh, but it's a bit racier than I was expecting. I'm super comfortable on the tops and the hoods and find myself down in the drops more than I did in the past. The only thing I haven't gotten use to is hard standing climbs. The handlebar feels very close and high on steep climbs while standing. It's not really a problem. It just feels awkword at first. It's great for seated climbs.


----------



## BarryG

bsdc said:


> The handlebar feels very close and high on steep climbs while standing.


Nice to hear from another Veneto owner.

I actually don't have quite the same experience - standing climbs are fine for me. Perhaps because the seat/bar/pedal geometry worked out to be very close to my old bike - a Tommasini Tecno with a high quilled stem. Mine is a "large" Veneto frame with 9cm +6deg stem. Soon, I'm going to try the stem reversed to 84deg, which will be slightly longer and lower or perhaps ultimately a 10cm stem.

So far, I'm enjoying the responsive quick, but well mannered, handling.


----------



## OhioTi

I also own a Veneto, 2002 . Spent 4 hours checking out bikes at a high end shop in Ohio and the moment I sat down on this bike I knew it was mine.My other two road bikes are carbon and the other aluminum. They are great but the Veneto is special. Has a ride and unique personality that can't be beat. Mine is a small and is very responsive, a good climber, but I am also under 140 lbs. Dosen't have the full race poser looks but looks very sharp now, (changed many things; double not triple, ti color bar and stem, etc,,,,.). 45 mph descents; rock solid. She is a keeper, will never part with this bike.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

OhioTi said:


> I also own a Veneto, 2002 . Spent 4 hours checking out bikes at a high end shop in Ohio and the moment I sat down on this bike I knew it was mine.My other two road bikes are carbon and the other aluminum. They are great but the Veneto is special. Has a ride and unique personality that can't be beat. Mine is a small and is very responsive, a good climber, but I am also under 140 lbs. Dosen't have the full race poser looks but looks very sharp now, (changed many things; double not triple, ti color bar and stem, etc,,,,.). 45 mph descents; rock solid. She is a keeper, will never part with this bike.


I purchase a NOS not too long ago and have only been able to take it out a few times due to IT Band issues. My initial impressions are very good with one exception, when going slow and turning (while pedaling) my toe hits the front tire. I have a size 9.5 foot so it's not like I'm bigfoot. Scary though.


----------



## estone2

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I purchase a NOS not too long ago and have only been able to take it out a few times due to IT Band issues. My initial impressions are very good with one exception, when going slow and turning (while pedaling) my toe hits the front tire. I have a size 9.5 foot so it's not like I'm bigfoot. Scary though.


That's very normal on a lot of bikes.
My LS Ultimate does it.
I rode a Colnago C50, it did it. Same with a Tarmac S-Works, etc.
The only bike I've had it not happen on is my 58cm Trek. And seeing as I'm sized for a 54-55cm bike, no wonder, the frame's giant.

-estone2


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

estone2 said:


> That's very normal on a lot of bikes.
> My LS Ultimate does it.
> I rode a Colnago C50, it did it. Same with a Tarmac S-Works, etc.
> The only bike I've had it not happen on is my 58cm Trek. And seeing as I'm sized for a 54-55cm bike, no wonder, the frame's giant.
> 
> -estone2


I ususally ride a 58cm and this is the first bike that I've had an issue with. My Trek 1200 and Specialized Allez didn't have this issue. I'm guessing the different geometry between the veneto and the other bikes is causing the issue.


----------



## OhioTi

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I purchase a NOS not too long ago and have only been able to take it out a few times due to IT Band issues. My initial impressions are very good with one exception, when going slow and turning (while pedaling) my toe hits the front tire. I have a size 9.5 foot so it's not like I'm bigfoot. Scary though.


 I understand, my frame size is a small so I have plenty of toe overlap. I learned to drop my heal right away if making slow sharp turns; *almost* never have a problem now.


----------



## BarryG

Just an update that I recently changed tires and happy to report that the stock Veneto handles wider Avocet 700C 28mm tires without any clearance problems at all.


----------



## Haral

In an experiment to create a 'dirt road' bike, I just fitted 700-32 Panaracer Urban/Cross tires on my Veneto... yes they fit!!!!

Living in the country of central VA, this size tire doubles my road choices. Full report later


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

Haral said:


> In an experiment to create a 'dirt road' bike, I just fitted 700-32 Panaracer Urban/Cross tires on my Veneto... yes they fit!!!!
> 
> Living in the country of central VA, this size tire doubles my road choices. Full report later


What is the brake clearance like?


----------



## rmsmith

There is a 54cm Litespeed Veneto for sale right now on Craigslist.


----------

